# Classical Music Era (Music Project)



## luv-lee-1 (Oct 19, 2006)

I am doing a project for my grade twelve english trans class. I am studying the Classical Music Era from *1730-1820*. I am also covering the *end* of the Baroque era, and the early *beginning* of the Romantic era. If you have any information to share please post, or email me at [email protected]

Thanks truly.
 luv-lee-1


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

If any of us were to share information, you would get 5 pages here of material from each person. Maybe someone can help you out with the topics you would want to cover. I'd suggest covering late Handel and Bach, and discuss the transition to Haydn and Mozart. Then suggest the bridge from Beethoven to early Romanticism in Schubert or Weber. But it's really way too much to discuss here. Whole books are written just on Mozart's influence in the classical period alone. I will, though, suggest that you go here and then cilck the "Baroque" and "Classical" links on the *History of European art music* table to the right.

From there you'll get the ideas to google more. I also suggest this book, this, this, and this one. You can buy all of these *used* (not from amazon itself) for less than $20.


----------



## luv-lee-1 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks so much for the reply, and the referrence books. I will definately take a look around.
love
luv-lee-1


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm just curious: what kind of project is this? Is it a presentation, a paper, or something else? And doing a project on the period of 1730-1820 seems very ambitious. What exactly do you plan to write about in that time frame? Are you discussing the changes of music in that span of time, are you focusing on the main composers, or are you doing a broad overview of the entire classical period, with its foundations in baroque and its evolution to romantic? I guess the better question is, what is your thesis?


----------

